# family reunion vs dependent visa



## saurabhshri (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi,
I have been looking for national visa (Long term) appointment dates at bangalore German consulate but the waiting period is 3 months. There are earlier dates available at Kolkata and Chennai but is it true that you have to apply within consulate's jurisdiction i.e. a resident of bangalore cannot apply with Chennia consulate.

The visa checklists insist on travel insurance but I won't have the tickets when i appear for the interview, how does that work

regards,
saurabh


----------



## Tinku (Feb 7, 2018)

You do not need to produce the flight tickets at the visa interview. When your interview is done, and you get an approval mail from the consulate, then you have to go to the nearest VFS centre for passport stamping. At that time, they will ask for your tentative date of travel and a travel health insurance valid from that date. The travel health insurance should be of about 3-6 months duration as per what visa officer told me.


----------

